# Uncle Jimbo 2015 Konfiguration - eure Meinungen?



## ph91 (26. Januar 2015)

Hi Bike-Freunde,

ich werde mir zur kommenden Saison ein neues Enduro-MTB zulegen. Nachdem Rose dieses Jahr ein überzeugendes Gesamtpaket am Start hat und auch Nachteile eines Online-Versenders durch die Biketown München beseitigt ist (ich habe das Bike dort schon ein paar mal probe gefahren), würde ich gerne zum Uncle Jimbo greifen. Bisher bin ich ein Canyon Torque Trailflow aus 2010 gefahren (160/180mm) und damit sehr zufrieden gewesen. Leider ist mir der Rahmen mittlerweile zu klein. Ich würde gerne von euch wissen, was ihr von der Konfiguration haltet? Ist es stimmig? 



 

 

Danke für eure Meinungen!

VG
Philipp


----------



## klmp77 (26. Januar 2015)

Ich wuerde mir den Aufpreis fuer LRS, Kurbel, Daempfer und Vorbau sparen. Da sehe ich keinen Mehrwert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtintel (26. Januar 2015)

Ich würde es mir auch so zusammenstellen, aber den Monarch Plus (Geld sparen) und einen anderen Lenker (Gewicht sparen) nehmen . Was war deine Überlegung den Fox Float X zu nehmen?


----------



## ph91 (26. Januar 2015)

Naja, die Fox Federlemente haben mich die letzten 5 Jahre an meinem alten Bike überzeugt. Deshalb wollte ich eigtl. wieder Fox Dämpfung haben. Nachdem die Fox Federgabel aber 20mm Steckachsen hat, wäre ich dazu gezwungen im Konfigurator die Mavic Crossmax WTS LTD  zu nehmen. Diese wären aber schweine-teuer, aufwändig zu reparieren (laut Rose Personal) und würden wiederum eine 1x11 Schaltung (alles Konfigurator-Constraints) fordern...Den Lenker hab ich vom Top-Modell übernommen und noch auf das Gewicht geschaut. @klmp77 warum siehst du im LRS keinen Mehrwert? Ich hätte gesagt, dass das Teil einen großen Einfluss hat. Besonders im Enduro-Bereich?


----------



## Foxi1988 (27. Januar 2015)

Mir wäre Dämpfer und LRS auch zu teuer


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. Januar 2015)

Die EX 1501 sind zwar teuer, aber gehört mit zu den besten Laufräder.. Zumindest im Nicht-Carbon-Bereich


----------



## Derivator22 (27. Januar 2015)

Tretlager 38/24? Meinen die die Kettenblätter? Falls tatsächlich nur das Tretlager gemeint ist, würde ich mir die 59€ sparen. Das kann aber denke ich nicht gemeint sein 
BTW: ich pers. bin der Meinung, dass es für das Geld bessere Räder gibt.


----------



## piilu (27. Januar 2015)

Ich würde den Fox Dämpfer nehmen. Im alten Jimbo funktioniert der Monarch+ nicht so toll


----------



## DirtJumper III (27. Januar 2015)

Das alte Jimbo kann man aber nicht mit dem 2015er vergleichen was Anlenkung/Kinematik angeht. 



piilu schrieb:


> Ich würde den Fox Dämpfer nehmen. Im alten Jimbo funktioniert der Monarch+ nicht so toll


Funktion hängt aber auch stark vom Setup ab


----------



## piilu (27. Januar 2015)

Man kann beim Monarch+ ja so viel einstellen


----------



## ph91 (27. Januar 2015)

@Derivator22  an welches hast denn gedacht? Ich hatte natürlich auch das Canyon Strive auch im Kopf: das Shapeshifter Konzept ist schon toll, aber lass da mal was kaputt gehen. Das ist mir zu unsicher! Hatte grad im letzten Jahr viele Schwierigkeiten mein Canyon reparieren zu lassen....Das hat bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Das Jimbo hat mir beim Testfahren (auf einem Parkplatz, muss man dazu sagen) soweit getaugt. Besonders toll ist eben die freie Konfiguration und der Shop in München. Außerdem fanden die Jungs vom enduro magazin es auch ganz gut: http://enduro-mtb.com/rose-uncle-jimbo-3-275-2015/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derivator22 (27. Januar 2015)

Das waren nur so meine ersten Gedanken und tatsächlich hätte ich die Strive-Familie genannt, da sie mir einfach vom Design und von der Ausstattung her zusagt 
Letztendlich muss es aber gefallen und wenn Service usw. alles passt, dann ist das durch keinen Euro zu ersetzen, den man sparen würde!


----------



## FloriLori (28. Januar 2015)

Also für mich lohnt der Aufpreis für Dämpfer und Vorbau nicht. 

Persönlich würde ich lieber nen guten Carbonlenker verbauen. Beim Vorbau gehts leichter und ggf. benötigt man eh eine andere Länge. 
Dafür würde ich persönlich eher die Bremse tauschen. 

Ob der Aufpreis für den LRS gerechtfertigt ist weiß ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Sambaweb (28. Januar 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Also für mich lohnt der Aufpreis für Dämpfer und Vorbau nicht.
> 
> Persönlich würde ich lieber nen guten Carbonlenker verbauen. Beim Vorbau gehts leichter und ggf. benötigt man eh eine andere Länge.
> Dafür würde ich persönlich eher die Bremse tauschen.
> ...



Warum tauschen alle die Formula  ich kenn mich recht wenig aus konnte aber vom aktuellen model nichts schlechtes im netz finden (die alten Modelle hatten wohl entlüftungsprobleme)

ich habse an meinem nämlich auch drangelassen


----------



## StillPad (28. Januar 2015)

Ganz früher waren die Formula sogar sehr beliebt
Der Trend wechselt halt immer wieder. Genauso ob ein Modell noch was taugt.


----------



## Sambaweb (28. Januar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ganz früher waren die Formula sogar sehr beliebt
> Der Trend wechselt halt immer wieder. Genauso ob ein Modell noch was taugt.



also ist ausprobieren das mittel der wahl??


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. Januar 2015)

formula ist halt manchmal bissl quietschanfällig...aber bremsen tut sie gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheWho88 (29. Januar 2015)

ich habe mir auch ein jimbo konfiguriert. mein Problem bei dem ganzen markt zz ist, dass ich keine gescheite kurbel mit kefü und bash für vernünftigen preis finde.

beim jimbo hab ich daher nur die Wahl zwischen SIXC oder 11-fach. das ist mir aber beides zu teuer. wie ist die Respond eigentlich so?

Das Radon Swoop hat da wieder ein geileres Konzept, aber wieder Fox dämpfer und gabel und bei alutech bekommst gleich gar nichts in der Richtung.


----------



## Sambaweb (29. Januar 2015)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> [...]
> wie ist die Respond eigentlich so?
> [...]



sobald meins da ist kann ich gerne berichten


----------



## DirtJumper III (29. Januar 2015)

TheWho88 schrieb:


> wie ist die Respond eigentlich so?



Stabil und sorgenfrei, aber nicht gerade leicht.


----------



## Sambaweb (29. Januar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Stabil und sorgenfrei.


Den Rest überlese ich


----------



## StillPad (4. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> also ist ausprobieren das mittel der wahl??



Ja falls du nicht bei irgendwen bestimmte Bremsen testen kannst würde ich da erstmal nix tauschen.

Ich bin damals vom Grimeca auf Hope umgestiegen.
Erste Hope Bremse war Mist. Das 2. Modell super geil.
Als ich nun auf die V4 umgestiegen bin war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
Das hat sich bisher auch noch nicht geändert.

Solche Probleme hatte ich mit den billig Modellen von Shimano nicht.
Die ist bisher die sorgloseste Bremse die ich je hatte genauso wie die Hope Moto V2.

Das ist auch insgesamt das größte Problem bei allen Bikes.
Die Zusammenstellung. Bei ein komplett Bike kannste meist nix vorher wechseln (ok Rose mal ausgenommen.)
Man muss also erstmal "Müll" kaufen und gucken ob ein das gefällt. Und dann geht das große Getausche los


----------



## Sambaweb (4. Februar 2015)

StillPad schrieb:


> Ja falls du nicht bei irgendwen bestimmte Bremsen testen kannst würde ich da erstmal nix tauschen.
> 
> Ich bin damals vom Grimeca auf Hope umgestiegen.
> Erste Hope Bremse war Mist. Das 2. Modell super geil.
> ...



Danke nochmal fürs Feedback. Ich hatte aber nun trotzdem noch auf Empfehlung von @Mr_Ned_Lebowski und diversen anderen hier im Forum auf die SRAM Guide RSC, mit aufpreis von 32€, gewechselt.  Wenns kacke ist weiß ich ja wen ich anpöbeln darf  (@Mr_Ned_Lebowski)


----------



## piilu (5. Februar 2015)

Bremsen von Avid/Sram sind doch normalerweise das Erste was getauscht wird


----------



## Sambaweb (5. Februar 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Bremsen von Avid/Sram sind doch normalerweise das Erste was getauscht wird



Ist mein erstes "richtiges" bike somit nein ist für mich alles neuland.


----------



## ph91 (5. Februar 2015)

Bei mir ist voraussichtlicher Montagetermin der 31.3. Also lieber schnell in die Puschen kommen, wer noch überlegt sich eins zu konfigurieren


----------



## Sambaweb (5. Februar 2015)

ph91 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist voraussichtlicher Montagetermin der 31.3. Also lieber schnell in die Puschen kommen, wer noch überlegt sich eins zu konfigurieren



bist du bei deiner ausstattung geblieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph91 (5. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> bist du bei deiner ausstattung geblieben?


jawohl, bin ich größtenteils: Reifen musste ich den Conti Mountain King II nehmen, weil der Schwalbe nicht lieferbar ist. Ist aber mindestens genauso gut. Im Laden hat mir der Verkäufer noch empfohlen maximal hohen Spacer zu bestellen: kostet nicht mehr und wird dann beim Einstellen im Laden genau angepasst. Lieber zuviel als zu wenig  Ich freue mich schon  
Auf der Bestellbestätigung nochmal wirklich alles genau durchgehen. Bei mir hatten sie die Pedale vergessen.


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Februar 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Bremsen von Avid/Sram sind doch normalerweise das Erste was getauscht wird



Nicht wenns Guide sind..



ph91 schrieb:


> jawohl, bin ich größtenteils: Reifen musste ich den Conti Mountain King II nehmen, weil der Schwalbe nicht lieferbar ist.



Hans Dampf oder Nobby Nic?


----------



## Sambaweb (5. Februar 2015)

ph91 schrieb:


> jawohl, bin ich größtenteils: Reifen musste ich den Conti Mountain King II nehmen, weil der Schwalbe nicht lieferbar ist. Ist aber mindestens genauso gut. Im Laden hat mir der Verkäufer noch empfohlen maximal hohen Spacer zu bestellen: kostet nicht mehr und wird dann beim Einstellen im Laden genau angepasst. Lieber zuviel als zu wenig  Ich freue mich schon
> Auf der Bestellbestätigung nochmal wirklich alles genau durchgehen. Bei mir hatten sie die Pedale vergessen.



Danke für den tipp 

@DirtJumper III

meines wissen kann man nur die Hans Dampf auf "stange" kaufen/auswählen


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Februar 2015)

Hmm ich wollt eigentlich mal die neuen Nobby Nic testen, aber dann werdens halt Maxxis oder Onza


----------



## Sambaweb (5. Februar 2015)

DirtJumper III schrieb:


> Hmm ich wollt eigentlich mal die neuen Nobby Nic testen, aber dann werdens halt Maxxis oder Onza



beim UJ2 kannste die nic anwählen

beim 3er passt die SRAM baugruppe und die Fox Gabel dann nicht mehr


----------



## DirtJumper III (5. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> beim UJ2 kannste die nic anwählen
> 
> beim 3er passt die SRAM baugruppe und die Fox Gabel dann nicht mehr



Jo, weil die Crossmax Felgen nur mit den Mavic Reifen ausgeliefert werden. Rest ist alles machbar, wenn lieferbar


----------



## Foxi1988 (6. Februar 2015)

schon 31.3.... dann darf ich wirklich bald mal bestellen


----------



## Sambaweb (6. Februar 2015)

Naja mit meinem 20.02. wirds langsam knapp


----------



## DirtJumper III (9. Februar 2015)

ph91 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist voraussichtlicher Montagetermin der 31.3. Also lieber schnell in die Puschen kommen, wer noch überlegt sich eins zu konfigurieren



30.03.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (13. Februar 2015)

Ihr Paket [...] wurde soeben [...] versandt:
[...]
[...]
Das Paket enthält folgende Positionen:

Menge Best.-Nr. Bezeichnung
1 2042329 ROSE MTB FS 15 Uncle Jimbo 2 Matt Black/Green Blue M+

Ich raste aus und morgen bin ich nicht zu hause -.-


----------



## ph91 (14. Februar 2015)

Sambaweb schrieb:


> Ich raste aus und morgen bin ich nicht zu hause -.-



Und? Konntest dich noch frei machen? Hast es entgegen genommen?


----------



## morph027 (14. Februar 2015)

piilu schrieb:


> Ich würde den Fox Dämpfer nehmen. Im alten Jimbo funktioniert der Monarch+ nicht so toll



Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Auch wenn der Float X erstaunlich gut geht...



ph91 schrieb:


> jawohl, bin ich größtenteils: Reifen musste ich den Conti Mountain King II nehmen, weil der Schwalbe nicht lieferbar ist. Ist aber mindestens genauso gut...



Die hatte ich auch drauf, sind leider die billigen OEM Teile aus Indien, so ganz ohne Protection oder Black Chili. Quasi leider unbrauchbar...meine hängen noch neu und unbenutzt im Keller rum... :/


----------



## Sambaweb (15. Februar 2015)

ph91 schrieb:


> Und? Konntest dich noch frei machen? Hast es entgegen genommen?



haben wohl geschnallt das meine firma samstags zu hat und sendens wohl erst montag zu


----------



## Sambaweb (16. Februar 2015)

ganz liebervoll reingelegt (noch keinen meter bewegt leider)


----------



## Dumerili (16. Februar 2015)

Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.
( ich warte noch auf mein Ground Control, nur noch einige Tag...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaweb (16. Februar 2015)

Dumerili schrieb:


> Wow, herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß.
> ( ich warte noch auf mein Ground Control, nur noch einige Tag...)



Danke  es ist alles viel gröser an dem ding als ich gedacht hätte 

ich drück dir die daumen das alles heile ankommt


----------



## Dumerili (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen dank, das hoffe bzw. erwarte ich auch.
Was meinst du mit , viel größer als gedacht?


----------



## Sambaweb (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mir die reifen die gabel den dämpfer vom durchmesser/umpfang viel kleiner vorgestellt. ist mein erstes "richtiges" fahrrad 


EDIT: Hier ein paar erste Bilder für alle Interessenten
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/uncle-jimbo-2015.700207/page-15#post-12706658

EDIT 2: Die vollständige Galerie aller Bilder vom 16.02.2015 http://abload.de/gallery.php?key=uTce5C88

auf Wunsch mach ich gerne mehr/andere


----------

